# Broken 360 Ethernet Port



## redsoxphil19

so i know for a fact that the ethernet port in the back of my xbox is broken.
i was wondering if there was any way to use a USB-Ethernet adapter and plug the adapter into the 360 usb port then plug my ethernet cord into the adapter????
if so are there any adapter that i should use????
also, if there is a cheaper way to make my 360 wireless, i would love to know.
if nothing works i might check to see if my warranty covers the problem. but i would like to fix it without sending my system in for a month or whatever ya know.

thanks


----------



## Steviee

Hello redsoxphil19

From what i know there are only 2 ways to get your Xbox 360 online.

1 Is a Ethernet cabel
2 Is the Microsoft USB Wireless Dongle.

You can only connect to the internet with the USB port by using the Microsoft USB Wireless Dongle, and since you say that your Ethernet port is broken i recommend you to try the following things.

1 Try the Ethernet cabel to your PC if your PC does connect via the Cabel

- Blow out the possible dust out your Xbox 360 Ethernet port.
- Check your router Firewall settings.
- Check if your Xbox 360 network settings are correct (IP adress etc)

2 If it does not connect to your PC

-Try a other Ethernet cabel.

I would like to know
-How long do you got this problem
-Did you changed anything on your Router or Xbox?
-If your Ethernet port would be broken (Which looks very unlikely) please explain how you came to that conclusion, did you do something to it?

Edit : I just found this topic which could help you http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/xbox360-and-non-xbox-wireless-adapter-360951.html

Stevie.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

If it is definetly broken, then just either repair it or get the wireless adapter.


----------



## -WOLF-

Try what Steviee said and if that does not work then connect your Xbox 360 to your Router, and use your PC to get into your router and open ports of Xbox Live and allow the 360 to connect.

In order to do this I will have to know what your router make and model is.


----------



## redsoxphil19

Steviee said:


> Hello redsoxphil19
> 
> From what i know there are only 2 ways to get your Xbox 360 online.
> 
> 1 Is a Ethernet cabel
> 2 Is the Microsoft USB Wireless Dongle.
> 
> You can only connect to the internet with the USB port by using the Microsoft USB Wireless Dongle, and since you say that your Ethernet port is broken i recommend you to try the following things.
> 
> 1 Try the Ethernet cabel to your PC if your PC does connect via the Cabel
> 
> - Blow out the possible dust out your Xbox 360 Ethernet port.
> - Check your router Firewall settings.
> - Check if your Xbox 360 network settings are correct (IP adress etc)
> 
> 2 If it does not connect to your PC
> 
> -Try a other Ethernet cabel.
> 
> I would like to know
> -How long do you got this problem
> -Did you changed anything on your Router or Xbox?
> -If your Ethernet port would be broken (Which looks very unlikely) please explain how you came to that conclusion, did you do something to it?
> 
> Edit : I just found this topic which could help you http://www.techsupportforum.com/f142/xbox360-and-non-xbox-wireless-adapter-360951.html
> 
> Stevie.



hello
i know for a fact the XBOX 360 ethernet port is broken. i had to unplug my ehternet chord in order to clean my room one afternoon and then about an hour after unplugging it i plugged it back in and it didnt work. so i looked inside the port and there are around 5-10 skinny metal strips of i think copper or brass the connect into the chord and they were all jumbled together and not in a nice neat row.


----------



## Steviee

So, you did not touch your Xbox after removing the Ethernet Cable till you put it in again? 

1. Does the Ethernet cable fit in the Xbox?
2. Does it Click when you put it in it?
3. Please try a other Ethernet Cable
4. Also, does the Ethernet cable you put in your xbox works on your pc? If so i guess your Ethernet port could be broken indeed. Try a other Ethernet cable on your Xbox to be sure.

Please answer all these questions and based on those answers i can help you futher. Also those Wireless 360 USB Dongles could not be that expensive anymore. I bought mine for like 85 Euro when it came out.


----------



## -WOLF-

Double check that the Ethernet cable has no damage or is not pinched


----------



## Mon_The_Biffy

redsoxphil19 said:


> hello
> i know for a fact the XBOX 360 ethernet port is broken. i had to unplug my ehternet chord in order to clean my room one afternoon and then about an hour after unplugging it i plugged it back in and it didnt work. so i looked inside the port and there are around 5-10 skinny metal strips of i think copper or brass the connect into the chord and they were all jumbled together and not in a nice neat row.


I have the exact same problem, I dont have a clue what to do. :4-dontkno


----------

